# Bobcat Forestry Cutter



## thansen

Have any of you guys demoed or ran one of the new Bobcat Forestry Cutters? I know they were built by Bobcat to Fecon specks or vice versa. I'm looking at getting one for my K series T300 track loader. Not sure if it would be better just trade up to a T320 or just have my T300 upfitted with the forestry package and the cutter head. The dealer said my machine should run the cutter find because it is the new version, it would just need the forestry package added to it. Anyway, just wanted to see what you guys thought about them and if they are "all that". Thanks!


----------



## ASD

what would you call "all that" we have one (t300) and it works "good" but it's still just a "skid steer with a head" you *WILL* have over heating problems in dusty stuff as the cooling on all skid steers sucks as they are not built to mow / mulch !!!!!!!!!!! so it depends on what you are going to use it for and how large of jobs you plan on going after. Don't get me wrong we love ours but it is what it is. We also have rock hound heads on our ex and a t300 they work good to. it all depends on what you need to mulch and how much and fast you need to do it.


----------



## ASD




----------



## thansen

*equipment*

Thanks ASD. I figured on the over heating problems. I'm not going after any real huge projects mainly cleaning up some Aspen Groves maybe some small Ponderossa Pine regeneration. Anything over 6" or so and I'll probably cut with my shear and skid out with my rotaional log grapple for firewood. Your excavator and rock hound would be sweet, but I need to take baby steps. Not sure if I could bite that much off right now, kind of figure I allready have the T300 might as well use it if it will work. Thanks for posting those pics


----------



## Mowingman

I don't thik you will be shredding any 6" stuff with that Bobcat setup. I am using a 140HP Fecon mulcher, and it is rated to do up to 6" material. However, it really does best on stuff no larger than 4" dia. Production is very slow on 6" dia, trees.
With your bobcat hyd. system, and fairly low engine HP, I doubt you will get good production on anything over 3". If you are doing mostly brush, it will be fine. If you plan on doing a lot of trees, even small ones, you will be disappointed.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

Mowingman said:


> I don't thik you will be shredding any 6" stuff with that Bobcat setup. I am using a 140HP Fecon mulcher, and it is rated to do up to 6" material. However, it really does best on stuff no larger than 4" dia. Production is very slow on 6" dia, trees.
> With your bobcat hyd. system, and fairly low engine HP, I doubt you will get good production on anything over 3". If you are doing mostly brush, it will be fine. If you plan on doing a lot of trees, even small ones, you will be disappointed.
> Jeff



Thanks for typing that for me.


----------



## thansen

Thanks guys. I appreciate your input. I just picked up a new T320 with a forestry cutter to demo today so I'm going to give it a try. I agree that there is going to be a lack of HP to do bigger stuff. If I can get through some of the smaller brush and smaller trees that will help. Im just tyring to get rid of some of the tidious hand labor. Then on the stuff like you say, 3" + I can always just shear. It will be interesting.


----------



## Yellowdog

There are some things you can do to minimize overheating. 
I routinely grind 7-8 softwoods and even larger uprooted stumps and some very large hard woods. Once you get comfortable with the setup, you can plane larger logs and learn to feather into big wood and yes, you can grind some very large trees and brush. 

I watch guys with larger, dedicated machines stall their cutting heads. It takes finesse and if you use it like a dozer, it won't cut much. 

As for the Bobcat forestry package, I ran a brush mower since Bobcat had 30 gpm and I don't see how or why the forestry package is required. 
Get an A/C "cut to fit" filter and put it between the radiators and grille on your T300 or 320 and it will catch a lot of material. Just bang it out every couple of hours and you can run all day. Down here, in hot, dry and dusty Texas, that's what I do. It's a pain but a good blower (or compressor) and some of those filters will keep you from overheating. 

I'm now running a Cat 272c and it doesn't overheat either. I ran 2 s300k's last year and they did fine but were just a tad weak onthe hydro power. I think the t320 should be able to keep that pump up with it's extra torque.


----------



## Yellowdog

Mowingman said:


> I don't thik you will be shredding any 6" stuff with that Bobcat setup. I am using a 140HP Fecon mulcher, and it is rated to do up to 6" material. However, it really does best on stuff no larger than 4" dia. Production is very slow on 6" dia, trees.
> With your bobcat hyd. system, and fairly low engine HP, I doubt you will get good production on anything over 3". If you are doing mostly brush, it will be fine. If you plan on doing a lot of trees, even small ones, you will be disappointed.
> Jeff



While Bobcat's hydro system leaves a lot to be desired, I think that a good operator can mulch 5-7 inch material efficiently on softer woods like cedar and hackberry. Oak ulching can be good on 4-6 inch material unless it is dry, hard wood which tends to chunk and get spit back out requiring a more time for a finer cut. 
Have you used a K series large frame Bobcat for grinding? What head did you use and what were you grinding? Some wood is just hard as heck to mulch.


----------



## thansen

Yellowdog,
Thanks for the reply. I had real good luck with the 320 and the forestry cutter. Thats a great idea with the A/C filter, thanks! I agree with you that a lot of it is just the operator and it definately takes some finess, you just can't ramrod that grinding head into things and expect it to perform. I found out feathering the head into the material and planeing it was the best way go. I appreciate your input and look forward possibly to talking with you more about your experience with that machine. I love my T300, I think it is a great machine.


----------



## Yellowdog

thansen said:


> Yellowdog,
> Thanks for the reply. I had real good luck with the 320 and the forestry cutter. Thats a great idea with the A/C filter, thanks! I agree with you that a lot of it is just the operator and it definately takes some finess, you just can't ramrod that grinding head into things and expect it to perform. I found out feathering the head into the material and planeing it was the best way go. I appreciate your input and look forward possibly to talking with you more about your experience with that machine. I love my T300, I think it is a great machine.



Wally world has those filters. I used to buy them by the handful and use them for about 3-5 days depending on what I was mowing. I have not overheated a K series machine and I ran 2 G series S300's that didn't overheat in the S. Texas summer. That little 2 buck filter is awesome and nothing gets hot enough up there to melt one! You won't be scraping your cooler very often if you use one.


----------



## Mowingman

The Bobcat setup we tried back in Jan., did not give us good production rates at all. It struggled with Locust trees and Bois d'arc trees of any size. It did well on Mesquite though, and your average thick brush. I am sure the type of trees will make a big difference on production rates with any of these smaller skidsteer mulchers. With the bigger dedicated machines like the Fecon 140, you can pretty much eat up anything under 6' with very little effort.
Currently I have the Fecon on a tract that is heavily covered in Mesquite. I am getting about 5 acres/8 hours of operation. The Bobcat we demoed would probably get about 1 or 2 acres at the most in these conditions.
I think the Skidsteer mulchers are great for smaller tracts, detail work, and, leave a nicer finished look with smaller chips. 
That filter idea is a great idea. I will have to try that next time I rent a skidsteer mulcher.
Jeff


----------



## ASD

as for cooling we got a window screen kit at home depo and made it to fit on top of the lid and used Velcro tape to hold it on when it starts to get hot (watch your gages) just stop and shake it off.


----------



## Yellowdog

ASD said:


> as for cooling we got a window screen kit at home depo and made it to fit on top of the lid and used Velcro tape to hold it on when it starts to get hot (watch your gages) just stop and shake it off.



that's another good idea. 

I can't take credit for the AC filter. I had been looking for something that wouldn't burn easily like screen but was easier to put under the grille and one of the mechanics at Bobcat suggested that. I couldn't find it anywhere (the cut to fit) and even looked online and low and behold, Wally world had boxes of them.

One of the things I don't like about Bobcat is the rear grille has the hills and valleys. If it was smooth, I think more material would fall off. I also tape up the holes at the back end of grille and accessory holes near the cooler (which I cover from the inside). I cut to fit some of the AC filter and stuff it in the large gaps just under the cab lift cylinders where a good deal of debris get sucked in. I then silicone all the holes on the sides of the machines to plug them (or use duct tape which looked cheesy but worked) to seal the machine. The bobcats pull a tremendous amount of material through the exhaust fan and if you don't plug holes, you can end up with a lot of fluff covering your hydro pump and back of the motor and compartments. It hasn't happened to me but I have seen machines that burned up from that.


----------



## redprospector

Are any of you guy's running an ASV with a fecon head? I've been looking at these, and have heard claims that ASV has the most hydraulic hp available for any of the skidsteer's. How does the bull hog head perform? If I go this rout I'll be cutting mostly Ponderosa Pine, and some Doug Fir, and Juniper.
Opinions?

Andy


----------



## bombi275

redprospector said:


> Are any of you guy's running an ASV with a fecon head? I've been looking at these, and have heard claims that ASV has the most hydraulic hp available for any of the skidsteer's. How does the bull hog head perform? If I go this rout I'll be cutting mostly Ponderosa Pine, and some Doug Fir, and Juniper.
> Opinions?
> 
> Andy



Andy, come out and try my new T320. The extra horsepower over our older machines is incredible. I am trying to set up a demo for the forestry cutter in the next week or two and would like for you to be there to give your thoughts. I believe that the ASV does have the most hydraulic horsepower, but still think that bobcat has the best track system for the terrain that we use these in considering what all I have done with my old machine. Pretty amazing in such a small town we run into each other on the internet to discuss this.


----------



## redprospector

bombi275 said:


> Andy, come out and try my new T320. The extra horsepower over our older machines is incredible. I am trying to set up a demo for the forestry cutter in the next week or two and would like for you to be there to give your thoughts. I believe that the ASV does have the most hydraulic horsepower, but still think that bobcat has the best track system for the terrain that we use these in considering what all I have done with my old machine. Pretty amazing in such a small town we run into each other on the internet to discuss this.



That's pretty amazing alright.
Where are you planning the demonstration? Let me know and I'll do my best to be there.
I've had a Bobcat 863 (over tire tracks) for about 5 years, and love it for what I've been doing. It's not enough machine for this venture though.

Andy


----------



## bombi275

redprospector said:


> That's pretty amazing alright.
> Where are you planning the demonstration? Let me know and I'll do my best to be there.
> I've had a Bobcat 863 (over tire tracks) for about 5 years, and love it for what I've been doing. It's not enough machine for this venture though.
> 
> Andy



Stop by and see me or call me this week. I need to talk to you anyway.

Jeremy


----------



## redprospector

I'll try to catch you sometime Monday.

Andy


----------



## redprospector

redprospector said:


> Are any of you guy's running an ASV with a fecon head? I've been looking at these, and have heard claims that ASV has the most hydraulic hp available for any of the skidsteer's. How does the bull hog head perform? If I go this rout I'll be cutting mostly Ponderosa Pine, and some Doug Fir, and Juniper.
> Opinions?
> 
> Andy



Hmmm, I guess no one runs an ASV, or a Bull hog.

Andy


----------



## Mowingman

Maybe the lack of response tells you something??





redprospector said:


> Hmmm, I guess no one runs an ASV, or a Bull hog.
> 
> Andy


----------



## ASD

redprospector said:


> Hmmm, I guess no one runs an ASV, or a Bull hog.
> 
> Andy



One of the county's we do work for has a rc100 with a head and they let it sit and *PAY* us to mow / mulch with our T300 because our bobcat is more productive!!!!!!!! that i think sums it up


----------



## Yellowdog

my thought is that on the standard fecon head, you need too much hp because of the tooth setup. I prefer staggard tooth design so that you get more hp to the ground per tooth.


----------



## redprospector

That's what I was wanting to find out.
Thank's guy's,

Andy


----------



## redprospector

Yellowdog,
What brand of head are you running?

Andy


----------



## QwikDraw

I run an ASV RC100 and Fecon. It has great power but it will not hold up in the mulching world. Well, let me say in the big tract mulching world it won't. It is great for small "backyard" jobs. Everyone loves the machine they run but the ASV does have the best power and torque, also better cooling. Mine is 14 months old (875 hours) and the tracks are about shot, starting to peel at the edges with 3-5 inch chunks missing, cracked hood, missing lights and bleeds hydraulic fluid from some where...I've been trying to find for weeks. No I do not have the forestry package. 
The Fecon has been bullet proof, other than broken teeth, it's holding up great.
In the long run you are better to purchase a dedicated machine...Rayco C100 or Fecon FTX100 (same machine) they will hold up better and cost LESS over the long run..I would still need a skid steer or compact loader for grapple work.

I'm not sure which way to go but this set up and any skid steer will not hold up for big jobs. We have plenty of rocks and then add in stumps and I think a tired or steel track machine would be better.



My 2 cents.


----------



## Yellowdog

redprospector said:


> Yellowdog,
> What brand of head are you running?
> 
> Andy



I run the CAT HM312 made by FAE. 28 staggered teeth across a 48" cut width. My theory, more power to each tooth and I haven't had problems with a narrow head. 
I mostly grind brush piles and large stumps and mill some bigger logs but when I brush mow, the narrow head seems to help me maneuver better.


----------



## Yellowdog

QwikDraw said:


> I'm not sure which way to go but this set up and any skid steer will not hold up for big jobs. We have plenty of rocks and then add in stumps and I think a tired or steel track machine would be better.
> My 2 cents.



I disagree. Yes, I wouldn't want to mulch 100 AC of large trees with a skid but 10-20 AC is doable and you can be versatile switching to a grapple, shear, and stump grinder should the job call for it. The most expensive skids are about $65k set up for grinding without a head and the dedicated machines are over 100k plus a head. You better be doing nothing but mulching if you pick up a dedicated machine or you are giving up pay days or having to run a 2nd machine. 
There is no perfect machine out there. I have run Bobcat and CAT and both have their good and bad points. I have not run ASV but the track system limits you in rocky terrain and others have had issues with some of the ASV components. Every machine has problems but I prefer to run something that is versatile and rubber tired for where I work though when tracks evolve with stronger polymers mixed with rubber, I'm switching to a CTL.


----------



## QwikDraw

My biggest job so far has been 53 acres of rough terrain, lots of rocks, stumps and logs hidden under 12-15 inches of snow. Lesson learned. 

I'm not sure but I think the the loader arm 100 HP rayco has a quick attach and can use skid steer attachments. Maybe that new Fecon 140 too???

I agree on the versatility of a tracked skid steer for smaller jobs. I wish I had never beat my machine so bad trying to do some bigger jobs, including land clearing and moving all the logs with the ASV. Lately all my jobs have been smaller and the end result is more profit and less wear on the machines..


----------



## Yellowdog

QwikDraw said:


> M Lately all my jobs have been smaller and the end result is more profit and less wear on the machines..



That's the niche that I found. Turnkey homesites 1-10 AC and trails on larger acreage plus I can build, grade, and compact a road at the same time I'm doing everything else because I invest in attachments instead of larger, dedicated machines.


----------



## redprospector

Hmm, I'd better do some re-thinking. One of the jobs I'm looking at bidding on is 250 acres 7200' elevation, mountanous terrain.
Funny thing is that the state forestry is specifying a compact machine for the job. Once again the government don't have a clue. 

Andy


----------



## Mowingman

Wow, I would not even think of doing a property that large, with a skidsteer-mounted head.
Maybe you can convince them that a Fecon 140 is a "compact" machine.
Even with the Fecon 140, I am only getting 4 acres/day in thick, medium-sized mesquite. and, I am working my butt off to get that much/day.
Jeff




redprospector said:


> Hmm, I'd better do some re-thinking. One of the jobs I'm looking at bidding on is 250 acres 7200' elevation, mountanous terrain.
> Funny thing is that the state forestry is specifying a machine for the job. Once again the government don't have a clue.
> 
> Andy


----------



## QwikDraw

The Gov bids are going for so cheap it doesn't seem worth starting the machine. I would not plan on starting a buisness with the hopes of landing one. I bid on a 90 acre tract and a Hydro Axe won the bid at $157 per acre...


----------



## redprospector

QwikDraw said:


> The Gov bids are going for so cheap it doesn't seem worth starting the machine. I would not plan on starting a buisness with the hopes of landing one. I bid on a 90 acre tract and a Hydro Axe won the bid at $157 per acre...



I don't know how he'd pay for fuel at that rate.
I'm not starting a business, just looking at expanding the one I already have.
Right now we do it all by hand, cutting, skidding, chipping, etc. This just seems like a lot better route to go. But looking at the bid's you're facing....... Well, if I'm going to starve to death I'd rather do it at home, playing with the baby's moma.

Andy


----------



## QwikDraw

You have to cut down a lot of acres per day.
That was my one and only try at Gov work, I do keep an eye on them but the number of interested companies is going up daily. I have landed some state work at a much better rate but the best way to go is private land work.

Good luck to you.


----------



## redprospector

QwikDraw said:


> You have to cut down a lot of acres per day.
> That was my one and only try at Gov work, I do keep an eye on them but the number of interested companies is going up daily. I have landed some state work at a much better rate but the best way to go is private land work.
> 
> Good luck to you.



Thank's, it sound's like I'll need all the luck I can get.

Andy


----------



## Yellowdog

redprospector said:


> I don't know how he'd pay for fuel at that rate.
> I'm not starting a business, just looking at expanding the one I already have.
> Right now we do it all by hand, cutting, skidding, chipping, etc. This just seems like a lot better route to go. But looking at the bid's you're facing....... Well, if I'm going to starve to death I'd rather do it at home, playing with the baby's moma.
> 
> Andy



You are probably on to something. I have worked with a 6 man chainsaw and dragging crew and kept up with everything they could cut running a CAT mulcher on a Bobcat s300. We were getting just over an acre a day on hillsides and we doubled that on easier terrain. To be the most effective, I think you need a machine like that, a chipper, and the hand crews.


----------



## redprospector

Yellowdog said:


> You are probably on to something. I have worked with a 6 man chainsaw and dragging crew and kept up with everything they could cut running a CAT mulcher on a Bobcat s300. We were getting just over an acre a day on hillsides and we doubled that on easier terrain. To be the most effective, I think you need a machine like that, a chipper, and the hand crews.



Yeah, I wasn't thinking about getting rid of anything, just adding to it.
The Forest Service & State Forestry are doing a field trip to a ranch in Timberon, NM to see some of these machines work. They have a Hydroax, a skidsteer w/head, and a dedicated machine. That should help me make up my mind.

Andy


----------



## redprospector

Well, it was an impressive demonstration. Especially for someone (me) who has never seen one of these machines in action. The machine demoed was a Lamtrac with a Tushogg head. I didn't think the chip size was great, but this head turned the chip's into the ground, so the overall look was good.
I've found what some of the state & fed job's are going for, and I'm not sure how some of these guy's are paying their fuel bill.
I guess all I have to do now is to decide if I want to buy a job or not. The price of this job is about $180,000.00.

Andy


----------



## Yellowdog

redprospector said:


> Well, it was an impressive demonstration. Especially for someone (me) who has never seen one of these machines in action. The machine demoed was a Lamtrac with a Tushogg head. I didn't think the chip size was great, but this head turned the chip's into the ground, so the overall look was good.
> I've found what some of the state & fed job's are going for, and I'm not sure how some of these guy's are paying their fuel bill.
> I guess all I have to do now is to decide if I want to buy a job or not. The price of this job is about $180,000.00.
> 
> Andy



I had a tushhogg for a few years. Tooth change out is a pain in the rear! Can really eat up time plus the teeth are prone to fly off to god knows where. The head is way out of balance with a missing tooth. You can hit just about anything, though, and teeth are cheaper than other makes but because the teeth can contact the ground when the skids are on the ground, you can suck up wire, cables, rocks, and other nasty stuff plus you can mill roots if you aren't careful. They excel at grinding stumps, however, at least to 3" below grade.


----------



## Yellowdog

redprospector said:


> Well, it was an impressive demonstration. Especially for someone (me) who has never seen one of these machines in action. The machine demoed was a Lamtrac with a Tushogg head. I didn't think the chip size was great, but this head turned the chip's into the ground, so the overall look was good.
> I've found what some of the state & fed job's are going for, and I'm not sure how some of these guy's are paying their fuel bill.
> I guess all I have to do now is to decide if I want to buy a job or not. The price of this job is about $180,000.00.
> 
> Andy



So did you try for the job?


----------

